# Hoyt ProVantage Rocket -need input



## HWR (Oct 23, 2013)

So this is my Dads old bow. He hasn't used it in a loooong time. The string is broken and I just really don't know a lot about it. I haven't shot a bow much, but thought about trying to get a shop to put a string on this one. Maybe take off the sights and quiver and shoot it instinctive for fun.

My question is; does the bow look like it is work investing in a new string. Do you think it would ever be "huntable"? Was this a good model when they were new? Any background on this model you have would be great, because I really don't know what it was or what it could be.

Thanks ahead of time

HWR

.


----------



## eaglecaps (Nov 4, 2009)

If I were you I would replace all that rusty hardware(every piece of steel, screws, set screws, etc.), clean it up and get new strings and cables. If you don't feel it's worth it I'll take it off your hands. To me it's old school cool.


----------



## RealDakota (May 24, 2006)

It was the economy model of the Pro-vantage series around 1990, give or take. Upper end models started with wood and glass laminated limbs and later moved to laminated solid limbs. Should shoot fine with new strings and cables if it is in sound condition.


----------



## HWR (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks. Do I have to have a bow press to put a string on?

HWR


----------



## IAWoodsman (Nov 30, 2012)

Nice...that is cool. I'm not sure about the model, I would contact hoyt for that information as well as string and cable length. Make sure you heavily inspect that for any cracks of defects before you even put it in a press, maybe let a pro shop look at it. And like mentioned above, replace all the screws. You'll need a bow press to change the strings and cables. If it is shootable, I would use a string that has some stretch to it. 

Even if it's not shootable, that's still a sweet piece of history plus it was your Dads, pretty cool stuff. Enjoy it!


----------



## 123 4/8 P&Y (Jul 10, 2008)

It looks like my dads Pro Vantage Tracer from 1989. Sometimes on those old ones you can put your knee into the grip and put your hands over the tips of the limbs. Then have someone put the string on while you pull and bend the limbs.


----------



## w8lon (Jun 2, 2012)

If it is anything like my old Hoyts the bushings at end of cam notch in limb has a groove where you could use a shorter string to replace existing string, although your string has failed, this was an option for changing strings. You could hook one end while drawing bow with foot and string on floor, draw bow, loop around opposite end and relax with a freed string. Nice feature being as you could adjust peep rotation as well as tweek draw length with nothing more than a string.

Pro Vantage were great shooting risers!


----------



## tdoor4570 (Feb 25, 2010)

I got one just like it . One heck of a good bow, I use mine just to play with at 3D shoots. If your tags are missing I can give you the string and cable length if you need them [email protected]


----------

